# Asset management software



## amitsaudy (May 13, 2005)

I need some automated asset management software for keeping track of 
various parts config of the computers on my network.
Cos we have a standard configuration for all the  new machines we order.
Currently i am maintaing an exel file whre i note down the items as per user.
Many times we upgrade the ram,agp etc.
So its a pain.
I need something which would have seperate tables for each peripheral.
Like a list of only ram of all machines so that when i want to know which 
machine has 512 mb ram i should  get it with a single click. Etc

Any suggestions


----------



## senthilrek (May 14, 2005)

I dont think so you need a separate software. use excel to the best. For your problem use filters, this will sove your problem.


----------



## Deidra Davis (Aug 21, 2008)

why you want The Strategic Asset Tracking System™ is the fastest way to manage fixed assets!

Track computers, equipment, furniture, vehicles and other valuable assets using a comprehensive PC application and an easy-to-use mobile computer.

Thanks in advance!
Business Dashboard Software


----------

